# Hi all saw this thought i would share



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

i happened to be on craigslist this am and came across this reply i thought i would share it with you all be forewarned it is kinda harsh vulgar wise but it does get the point across and makes sense for all dealing with infidelity so here it is........

It's getting to the point where I can't even read those stupid personal ads anymore, not even for fun. 

They're loaded with married people, *****ing about their spouses, and looking for something "better". 

I've got a few things to tell you: 

1. "She" is not the reason your marriage sucks. YOU are. If you spent half as much time paying attention to her as you do trolling CL for ****s, your marriage would be a whole hell of a lot better. 

2. Yeah, yeah, we've all heard it a thousand times. You're in a sexless marriage. First of all, that's probably a lie, because most cheaters are liars too. I'm gonna let you in on a little secret, pal- if your wife isn't interested in sex, it's because you're not offering sex that's interesting. Married guys get awfully boring after a while. They do the same boring thing the same boring way every ****ing time and they expect you to scream like a porn star. Seriously, you come home from work, totally ignore her while she chases the kids around for 4 hours, makes dinner, does the laundry, blah blah blah, and then you expect her to roll over with her legs open for another session of same-old same-old? When are you idiots going to learn that the best foreplay in the world for a woman is watching you take care of the kids, vacuum the floor, pick up the dog poo in the backyard. Or how about just listening when she talks? You know, it's not that ****ing hard to stop thinking about yourself for five minutes and hear what she has to say. Think about it- way back when, when you were getting your brains ****ed out on a regular basis- what were YOU doing differently than you're doing now? Planning dates, telling her she looked nice, acting like you're happy to be with her? A thousand dollars says if you do that stuff again you'll get the same result. 

3. Your kids are NOT the reason you're staying married. If you were THAT miserable, you'd leave whether you had kids or not. If you're not getting a divorce it's because YOU DON'T WANT TO. For whatever reason. At least be honest and don't try to feed people that tired bull**** line about staying married for the kids. Contrary to what you think, it doesn't make you look like a poor suffering but honorable victim. You obviously don't care enough about your kids to treat their mother with enough respect not to cheat on her, and you don't care about them enough to spend time with THEM instead of some cheap *****, so cut it out with that crap. There is absolutely nothing honorable about putting your **** ahead of your kids. If you really really cared about them, you would put ALL your time and effort and money into saving the one thing that means most to them in the whole world- your marriage and their family. Otherwise you're full of ****. 

4. We all know how bored you are. Poor you, someone should really come along to entertain you. What are you, ****ing 12 years old? If you're bored with your marriage, it's because YOU'RE BORING, and have you ever stopped to think that if you're bored, she probably is too. But instead of throwing a temper tantrum like a 2 year old, she's at home cleaning out the lint trap on the dryer and washing kool-aid off the kitchen floor. Yeah, she's having a ****ing riot washing your underwear and cleaning up cat puke. Marriage is hard work. Hell, life is hard work. Grow the **** up and take some responsibility for yourself. You have a brain, USE it. Put some thought into your marriage and some effort into your life and stop blaming her and being a baby because life isn't fun. 

5. You're looking for someone "younger". Sure you are. ****head. You think you look the same as you did when you got married? I'd bet not. Even if you do, you haven't spent the last 10 years having babies (the ones YOU wanted) and sacrificing your body for them. The next time you have to have someone stitch your ******* together because your just pushed a watermelon out of your butt, then you can sqwauk. If you ever spend 9 months with your belly stretched to obscene proportions, and manage to look exactly the same as you used to 6 weeks later, then you can ***** about how she's not attractive anymore. Until then, shut the **** up. You have no concept of what she has sacrificed to give you the children you claim to love. You really think she wants varicose veins and stretch marks and saggy boobs? Get real. What she wants is a man who understands and values WHY she has varicose veins and stretch marks and saggy boobs. She wants a man who loves her because she was willing to make those sacrifices with her own body because she loves HIM. Instead, you criticize and go running off with the first perky 25 year old who gives you the time of day. *******. 

6. And finally, if you're cheating on your wife, there's something wrong with YOU. If you're not happy with your marriage, exactly how do you think ****ing some **** is going to fix that? Exactly how is that going to make anyone happy? Have you ever actually heard of adultery working out really well for everyone involved? Are you actually stupid enough to think that you're going to be the exception to that rule? If so, you are delusional and you need professional help. Affairs are disasters- not some of the time, not most of the time, ALL OF THE TIME. You guilt will drive you crazy. Someone WILL find out. You will NOT be able to keep up the lies and the deception. And it will all lead up to a disaster of epic proportions, which leads me to Lucky #7. 

7. Here's what you can expect in the wake of your little ****-fest: 

Divorce- this is where you lose everything- your wife, your house, half your income and possessions, possibly your job if you're stupid enough to be ****ing around with a co-worker, your kids- EVERYTHING. You will LOSE IT ALL. 

Exposure- this is where everyone finds out what a scumbag you are. And they WILL find out. Your boss, your co-workers, your friends, your family, HER family, your neighbors, the parents of your kids' friends, everyone at your church. They WILL find out. Why? Because your now ex-wife will tell them. She will probably tell everyone she knows, and everyone you know, and she will feel good doing it. Consider yourself lucky if she doesn't rent a billboard. Otherwise, all bets are off. Be prepared. 

Your Kids- this is where you totally lose the respect of your kids, and you deserve to lose it. They will realize in pretty short order that you didn't care enough about them to keep your ****ing pants on. They will see their mother cry and they will hate you for it. They will end up shuttling back and forth between their home and your apartment, and they will hate you for it. Every time they have to tell someone that their parents are divorced, they will hate you for it. And God forbid you decide to "introduce" them to your shiny new soulmate/****buddy, they will REALLY hate you for that. If your kids are really young, you have a little time before all this **** hits the fan, but be warned, it's coming. They will forever see you as the moron who broke up their family. They will know that you can't be trusted, that you are weak and immoral and selfish. And they'll figure it out all by themselves, even if you never talk to them about it. Because your kids are smarter than you are at this point. 

So, go ahead and whine your pathetic bull**** about how you're a victim and your wife is a horrible shrew. Do your best to convince yourself that you didn't have any choice and your wife "drove you to it." Start with the rationalizations and justifications now, you're going to need a lot of them. Remember that the best defense is a good offense and start a mental list of all the ways your wife is deficient. Make sure to re-write the history of your marriage so that you can say that you were miserable from the first day. Be sure to tell your wife that you love her, you're just not "in love" with her anymore. Deal with your guilt by lashing out at everyone around you. Above all, take no responsibility for any problems YOU may have that caused you to be such a spineless bastard in the first place. 

Congratulations, you've just joined the Adulterers Club. See you in hell.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 20, 2008)

My hero!!!!


----------



## outotime30 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I have a different perspective. A marriage is between a man and a woman. Each has a responsibility to the other. Each has a responsibility to the children. The wheels fall off if the husband spends all his time at work and with wife spends all her time with the children. 

If a couple has children and does not get a sitter once a week or every other week to have a date night, they will grow apart. Adults need quality time too. 

Yes, men are selfish bastards and we like to have sex any time we can. I would guess on average at least half of the men out there would have sex if the opportunity were there and they beleived that they would not get caught. The reality is that most that do, don't get caught. Men and women see sex differently. To some it is a conquest, to some it is a physical release, but to all there is a real sex drive that can make them act like moose bulls in season. 

It seems that young women have a significant sex drive that diminishes as they grow older. Guess what, in men that drive gets stronger. Whether they can keep it up or not, they really really want to. 

I have been married for 28 years. I have made and lost a fortune and then made it again. We want for very little. I can count on one hand the number of times that we got a baby sitter and went out on a date. I am about as considerate and romantic as it gets. Yea, I know that is my opinion, but I chased this woman over all others for years before we were married. She is my childhood sweet heart and my soul mate. 

Last year, she accused me of having an affair. I did not have an affair. She has been finding more and more issues with me, to the point that I am not allowed to load the dish washer because I do it wrong. 

My son turned 18 and the next week she told me that she could no longer tolerate my lack of focus on the family and my risk taking and lying to her and since the kids were all grown, she had no obligation to me and wanted a divorce. 28 years....

There is more to a relationship than sex. There is more to a relationship than romance, and there is more to a relationship than parenting. Each has to make an investment. It is wholly unfair to live through a marriage and then throw it away because you feel you have no obligation. Sure seems we could have worked this out. Sure seems like a woman approaching 50 might consider that she is possibly on the wrong track.


----------

